

Get a Microchip in your brain - Hanua

Assuming there is a microchip that can be transplanted into your brain, entirely running on your bodies glucose , while giving you automatic access to enormous database memory and the internet while interacting   with your neurons. you had the same control about it as you had about your thoughts.   You d be the first human to receive the transplant . Would you (and under which conditions)  &quot;volunteer&quot; ?
======
nidea128
I would do it

